# the foaling gang



## lucky lodge (Oct 27, 2011)

as we have all got pretty close on cyber space

i reckon we need to now what we all look like so we can put a face to

us all what do yous reckon

this is me and my 2 daughter the most recent photo of got






yes iam the old fart in the middle



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## Wings (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm the one with the sunnies on


----------



## Eagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Great Idea Jenny









Did someone order champagne??


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 27, 2011)

Wings said:


> I'm the one with the sunnies on
> 
> 
> 
> ...






come on wings dont be shy LOL LOL


----------



## Wings (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm the one in the hat:




(I do own the pic I can just never find my copy...)


----------



## Mickey & Mouse (Oct 27, 2011)

I will join in. Here is a photo taken last Sunday with my girl, Freedom.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Wings come on, you can't be that ugly. ROFL


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 27, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Wings come on, you can't be that ugly. ROFL






:rofl



:rofl



:rofl



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## MeganH (Oct 27, 2011)

LMBO... ya'll are too funny

Like this idea! Finally can see you ladies!










^Me and my son on his fav horse Diablo


----------



## MeganH (Oct 27, 2011)

Renee- where ever you are in that photo I want to go!

Great pictures!!


----------



## Eagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Megan we were in Monte Carlo for a weekend break. There was a big international Show Jumping competition right in front of the big yachts , it was fantastic


----------



## Eagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Diane, you get better as you get older











I found a pic of Diane


----------



## Eagle (Oct 27, 2011)

or was this one you?????


----------



## Eagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Diane, Anna and me


----------



## cassie (Oct 27, 2011)

HAHA you girls!!!



:rofl



:rofl



:rofl

a great way to wake up when I'm looking at all your funny posts hehe

well you have already seen pics of me, lol and video footage, so I thought I would post a pic of my family





this was taken a year ago though, so all my brothers are towering over me and mum, and Jonny the youngest only has a little to go to beat Dad too...



I don't know where on earth their height came from...


----------



## Wings (Oct 27, 2011)

Diane's even better at this game then I am!



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 28, 2011)

Haha your all crazy but what a great idea..its nice to put a face to the mane I mean name 



 this one of me on my birthday sitting outside the pub..and yes Anna iv had my hair cut sinse I met you a few months ago and had a few colours put through it to try diguise the grey ones that these bloody pregnant mares have given me


----------



## Eagle (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi Lindi-loo





Where is Anna this morning????


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 28, 2011)

i no the feeling lindi loo iam about 95% grey


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 28, 2011)

Good Morning..Iv no idea where Anna is..Hope all is well as I know the rain has battered the west last few days..lotsa floods..Im sure Anna place is quite safe though as shes in the hills 



..Im sure the ponies have a good soaking though.. bless them all 



 Mine didnt go out at all yesterday heavy rain all day 



 but the sun is shining and all having a good old run around and a roll in the wet grass to make up for it today


----------



## Eagle (Oct 28, 2011)

I am sure my horses would sign up to be soaked daily if they could live at Anna's place




OMG have you girls seen her farm photos? rolling hills with all that green stuff



a herd of 40 buddies, woods to play hide a seek. Pure torture


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 28, 2011)

Morning all








Sorry for lack of attention yesterday and this morning. Got a bit stressed yesterday (not supposed to get stressed at the moment - Doc's orders!) but some tenants that were here brought with them a load of fleas via their cats and it has cause havoc with all our domstic animals plus parts of our house!! Have got it under control after a lot of work, but my poor M has been really itchy for the past month. Have treated her and also bathed her when we went to stay with g/daughter, have even slowly changed her food as thought it might be that. She never had signs of fleas (her coat is so thick, dont think they can get in LOL!!) so thought of allergies to September/October grasses etc etc. Well yesterday I gave up as poor M really couldn't stop scratching enough to get asleep (no bald patches or anything like that, but even biting her feet) so off to the vet although a rarely drive myself these days - hence the stress!! Vet couldn't find signs of fleas either! Took ages to prowl through as much of her coat as possible, but still thought she might have been bitten and be alergic to the flea bite. Gave her an obscure type of flea spot on, plus squeezed her anal glands in case - they can cause itching (!), but they were ok, so also gave her a steroid jab to try to calm her skin down and break the cycle of itching/heat/itching/heat. Well all I can say is thank goodness for the steroid jab - M fell asleep yesterday evening and I even had to wake her up for her dinner, then back to sleep for the whole night (I was in bed by 9.30pm and slept the sleep of the dead until morning - bliss!) M came out to do the horses with me this morning, but is now back asleep on my bed on her back, legs akimbo, dead to the world! She must have been exhausteed poor girl.

So apart from me waking with a nasty headache this morning, now fast clearing, we are all ok for the moment - hope M will be 'cured' after a day or so for the effect of the steroid to leave her system, or it's back to the vet and think again! Fingers crossed!

Diane - your car is also a perfect description of me, but Renee, if I had 'bumpers' like the 'ladies' in your picture, then I would certainly be very proud to have them on display.LOL!!

Lindy - I love the new hairstyle - really suits you.





Happy to join in with this thread - off to try to find a 'suitable' pic, but am mostly behind the camera! Back soon.......................


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 28, 2011)

Found one!






LOL!! Sorry - will look for another!!


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 28, 2011)

OK here are a couple more. Me and my special girl M.











And me with BB and her baby and Chapella's filly from two years ago.






and more babies.






Sorry cant find any more/anything better! (see Renee - no 'bumpers'. LOL!!)


----------



## Lindi-loo (Oct 28, 2011)

Fab pictures of you Anna and your fur kids 



 everyone looks so relaxed and happy


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 28, 2011)

great photos annac love the photo of all your babys together



:wub


----------



## Eagle (Oct 29, 2011)

Anna I love the pics of you and M


----------



## a mini dream come true (Oct 31, 2011)

Beautiful Pics everyone! I'm the one behind the camera so I'll have to find one. May take me a bit.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Nov 1, 2011)

That's me chasing the youngest grandson. He wanted to be first in line.lol This was at our first show so we have a lot to learn, but met some wonderful people and had a great time.


----------



## Eagle (Nov 2, 2011)

Hazel I was convinced you were under age



I always try to watch my "p"'s and "q"'s cos I was sure your were a kid



I need to stop


----------



## Lindi-loo (Nov 2, 2011)

Haha great photo ..hes really getting into it there


----------



## cassie (Nov 2, 2011)

great photo Hazel!! what fun! yes do tell!! how did he go?


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh what a brilliant picture!! Yes, do tell us how he did - he should have been first!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Nov 2, 2011)

:rofl



:rofl Eagle, Thank you, you made my day.



:rofl



:rofl As you can see I haven't been underage in a looonnnggg time. BUT the Grandkiddos do keep me hopping.

Dalton got third in the costume class, third in the dog costume class with a borrowed red heeler , Kane, who was search and rescue, A first and second in lead line, two seconds in halter under class and over class.

The other grandson, Dustin, got first in halter under class and over class and a third in jumper with a borrowed horse. First time for Dustin to even see a jumper class. He was asked if he wanted to try it and is now hooked big time



. We are now building jumper obsticales.



:rofl


----------



## Eagle (Nov 2, 2011)

I am glad I made you laugh Hazel





Sounds like they had a great time



Congratulations


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 2, 2011)

WOW!! Well done the boys!!














Good luck with the future jumping.


----------



## Eagle (Nov 3, 2011)

I just wanted to let you all know that I won't be around much from tomorrow for the next week



My parents are flying in to baby sit for us on Saturday night.

It's my 40th



We are having a 70's style party and everyone has to dress up



Don't worry I will take plenty of pics.

If anything happens you can pm me as I will get it on my phone.

Hugs and I miss you already


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 3, 2011)

What a great way to celebrate!!














Hope you have a brilliant time - say Hi to your parents from me please.





Enjoy your week with your parents (bet your boys will be pleased to see your Dad again)

We will miss you too - sending loads of ((((HUGS)))) and Good Wishes!


----------



## MeganH (Nov 3, 2011)

PICTURES!!!





Have fun, Renee!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Nov 3, 2011)

:HappyBounce



:birthday



:birthday






:HappyBounce

Have a great time Renee! Enjoy your time with your folks. Tell them we all said "HI"



:SoCool



:SoCool





Party Time!!!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 3, 2011)

OH HAPPY BIRTHDAY MATE



:birthday




:birthday





we will miss you to


----------



## Eagle (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone



I have been downloading the 70's music to play, what a laugh



D.I.S.C.O


----------



## cassie (Nov 3, 2011)

look Renee I have my costume! don't I look great!!!



can I come! can I come! can I come??? PLEASE!!!!!!! hehe















just joking,

have a great time!! and enjoy!! don't let anything or anybody stress you out! enjoy having your parents around and relax...





we will miss you



but we know you will be partying hard and having tonnes of fun so we won't worry!!








have a couple for us hey?

also just wondering if you have received something in the mail??



I'm sure you must get lots of CARDS and stuff seeing as it will be your birthday and all... hmmm I know nothing



hehe

have a great time my friend! if we need you we will pm you, but everything will be fine! I might have to msg you though when Firefly has her foal... oh wait thats right! she is waiting till all your festivites are over... what a good girl she is








for tomorrow!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Nov 4, 2011)

:birthday



:birthday











 :cheers HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU 



 :cheers 





 




 :SoHappy Hope the party goes with a swing..Enjoy 



 :SoHappy


----------

